

I can't believe someone built "A pure JavaScript video player" - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/jsonvid-pure-javascript-video-player

======
mlinsey
I think what some of the other comments here are missing is that this was
supposed to be a "wouldn't it be cool if we could actually do this" project as
opposed to a "let's create a viable video player" project. Isn't that part of
what hacking is about?

~~~
AndyKelley
True, but this really isn't even doing anything. It's no different than an
animated GIF. I think it would be truly interesting if they made it able to
play normal video formats.

------
aflag
So, someone reinvented the animated gif?

I hope to see a web stream player that don't use flash or java. But that's not
it, not even close. Actually, it would be great if you could click on the link
and open the stream on mplayer or vlc. The ads could be on the video itself
and around the link. That would be perfect, I don't get why youtube and other
sites like that don't take that approach.

------
apgwoz
I can't believe someone didn't realize that you could eliminate so much
duplicate data!

see: <http://www.nihilogic.dk/labs/jsvideo/video/officespace.jsvid>

~~~
Xichekolas
Eh, looks like just the frame header is identical... simply turning on
gzip/deflate on the webserver solves that.

~~~
scorxn
Cropping away the letterbox on each JPEG would help too. Lazy!

------
andr
More of a fast slideshow than a video player. Expected video quality goes hand
in hand with Moore's law, so this approach would always be two steps behind a
proper video player with keyframes, etc.

------
jackdied
I'd go with something that can generate javascript code and then port an
existing player to that. I believe PyPy has a javascript backend or one in
development.

------
dbreunig
Could you get rich animation from using transparent PNGs? Graphic elements
could roam free on the layout...

------
lucraft
It seems to work pretty well.

~~~
kashif
No sound and not really video anyway.

------
rockstar9
wow impressive.

------
keating
I actually did this in 1997 IIRC. I tried using an animated GIF but it was too
dithered and grainy, so I switched to JS and showing JPEG frames with a
timeout so I could get 24-bit color instead of 8-bit.

